# Calgary Ampfest (Cancelled)



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

*June 24th 11:00 AM - 4:00pm or so.*

Karouzos Pizza & Steakhouse - 2620 - 4th St. N.W. 
Downstairs in the Red Room.

What's everyone got that's new?

Confirmations:

*Adicted_to_Tubes* (bringing a couple of his Clara amps)

*Sneaky* (Trainwreck Express clone)

*Jeff Flowerday* (will be bringing his Hot Cat 15 w/G12H30 Heritage)

*dwagar*(_tentative_) (will bring his old JCM 800 combo)

*John Heals*(_tentative_) (will be bringing one of his old or hand wired marshall heads)

*evenon* (65amps SoHo 1x12 Combo and a Peters 10 Watt Wolverine)

*voxworld*(_tentative_) (SMF 15 Watter)

*BrownId* (Komet 60)

*Robert Bogdan* (not attending but providing a Komet Concorde, LDW 17/39) :bow:

*faracaster *(flying in just for the event. )

*kellythebastard* (some extremely loud amp of Roberts :confused-smiley-010)

*Mr. David Severson* (Weber 5E3 clone)

*keto* (_tentative_)

*droptop88* (Club Royale 2x12 combo & scripty T-35TB)

*Greg* (_tentative_) (50 Watt Marshall)

*55 Jr *(_tentative_) (Savage Macht 6, Roccaforte HG100, Super Champ)


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Yo! I'm game. I have a nice BF Deluxe I got recently... oh wait, nevermind. :tongue:

I could bring out my Trainwreck Express clone. I don't think I had it last time we got together. Still have the Komet, Hot Cat, Two Rock, etc, too. Too bad John Heals sold his vintage Marshall cab. I'll miss that. Summer weekends are booking up fast in our calendar though.... maybe we should wait til later in the summer or Sept/Oct unless we can do a weeknight thing.

-Pete


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> Yo! I'm game. I have a nice BF Deluxe I got recently... oh wait, nevermind. :tongue:
> 
> I could bring out my Trainwreck Express clone. I don't think I had it last time we got together. Still have the Komet, Hot Cat, Two Rock, etc, too. Too bad John Heals sold his vintage Marshall cab. I'll miss that. Summer weekends are booking up fast in our calendar though.... maybe we should wait til later in the summer or Sept/Oct unless we can do a weeknight thing.
> 
> -Pete


Pete, the Komet must come to all Ampfests!


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> What's everyone got that's new? I have nothing. :frown:


Nothing yet, but I'm going to order a P1 kit this summer.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I want MORE pictures this year. :wave:


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

can I bring my solid state squier practice amp?


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I'll be in Calgary from June 20th til 24th. If by chance you guys get it together amongst those dates......I'm in.
Pete


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

faracaster said:


> I'll be in Calgary from June 20th til 24th. If by chance you guys get it together amongst those dates......I'm in.
> Pete


Leaving on the 24th? We usually do Sunday, so John H. can make it, he usually works Saturdays.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Leaving on the 24th? We usually do Sunday, so John H. can make it, he usually works Saturdays.



I think my flight is at 5pm on the 24th. So if it is the 24th, I'm good till say, 3:30 ?????
Pete


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

faracaster said:


> I think my flight is at 5pm on the 24th. So if it is the 24th, I'm good till say, 3:30 ?????
> Pete


Sounds good, I've PMed people and I'll start working on it for that weekend, it's as good as any.


----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

damn it. 

if i still lived in calgary, i'd totally bring my 2 channel dual rec, my ac30 and my SLO.


----------



## Robert Bogdan (May 25, 2006)

*D&mn*

I can't make that weekend. My mom is moving and I'll be down in Lethbridge lifting and carrying. I'd MUCH rather be at the fest.

D%mn!!!!

I have a few new amps you guys might be interested in. Komet Concorde, LDW 17/39 and a Gabiel Voxer.

Next time.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Robert Bogdan said:


> I can't make that weekend. My mom is moving and I'll be down in Lethbridge lifting and carrying. I'd MUCH rather be at the fest.
> 
> D%mn!!!!
> 
> ...


Just lift and carry more on Saturday! :smile: Or better yet hire movers! I love me mom but I wouldn't be liften and carrying, some big guys in a truck would show up while I barked orders and drank a few brew.

Would you be opposed to me borrowing one of your new aquisitions if someone particularily wants to hear it?

Jeff


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

I'd love to hear the Concorde and the LDW.


----------



## kellythebastard (May 3, 2006)

*mr bogdan*

Would you mind if I showed off your jewel that is currently in my grubby little paws?


----------



## Robert Bogdan (May 25, 2006)

Jeff: No sweat, I'd be happy to loan them out.

Kelly: Ditto. They'll hate you though (lol). Bring earplugs guys!!!!

PS..."Mr" Bogdan is my dad.
PPS... Kelly, you liking it so far?
PPPS..Jeff, I'll expect a full review.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks Robert.

I'll get in touch with you during the week prior.


----------



## Robert Bogdan (May 25, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Thanks Robert.
> 
> I'll get in touch with you during the week prior.


If you need a 4x12 I have a couple to pick from.

All with greenbacks, two slant fronts and a straight front.

Bring your SUV.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Hmm. I would be a 'maybe' on this. I have a JVM410 and an Orange Rockerverb 50. Quite possibly and understandably not 'boutique' enough for this crowd. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## BrownID (Feb 3, 2006)

I can bring my Komet if Pete can't bring his. I know that John really wanted to hear my Komet last ampfest. I'll talk with James and see if he can add anything.


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

................


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

Somebody needs to bring a Komet :smile:


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

keto said:


> Hmm. I would be a 'maybe' on this. I have a JVM410 and an Orange Rockerverb 50. Quite possibly and understandably not 'boutique' enough for this crowd. :smilie_flagge17:


Not at all. I have been going to these things for the last 5 years,been lots of Marshall, Fender, Vox etc... 

In fact one of the amp fests a stock DSL 50 was one of the best amps I heard all day. I actually stoped the conversation I was having to see what it was. I though maybe James Peters had worked his magic, but it was stock. And yes I am a boutique snob !!!


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

I have a dsl50


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

BrownID said:


> I can bring my Komet if Pete can't bring his. I know that John really wanted to hear my Komet last ampfest. I'll talk with James and see if he can add anything.


Sure bring yours, Pete has had his out before. As long as someone has one there.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Still need someone to bring a 4x12. I'd grab Robert's if I actually had something to haul it in.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

what is this whole ampfest thing anyway?

"June 24th 11:00 AM - 4:00pm or so.

Most likely at the SlaughterHouse."

wheres the slaughterhouse? You guys dont slaughter animals and stuff while playing death metal music....do you?


----------



## voxworld (Feb 9, 2006)

I have an SMF 15 Watter that I think is particularly cool (at least to my ears) that I'd like to bring if I can make it. 
Might have even been owned by someone here, I picked it up at L&M about a year ago.


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

voxworld said:


> I have an SMF 15 Watter that I think is particularly cool (at least to my ears) that I'd like to bring if I can make it.
> Might have even been owned by someone here, I picked it up at L&M about a year ago.


Might have been Morgan Turk's. I have played that amp. Very cool. Very different for a Mark Sampson amp compared to Matchless,Bad Cat and Star amps I have played.


----------



## voxworld (Feb 9, 2006)

Don't think I know Morgan.
It is definitely different from the other Sampson's. 
I think it could probably benefit from a beam blocker, it's a pretty bright amp.
Sensational reverb.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Still need someone to bring a 4x12. I'd grab Robert's if I actually had something to haul it in.



I have a 4x12 but nothing to haul it in either. Even my 2x12 is too big for the car.

-Pete


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

GuitaristZ said:


> what is this whole ampfest thing anyway?
> 
> "June 24th 11:00 AM - 4:00pm or so.
> 
> ...


A bunch of people getting together with their favorite amps so that others can try them out. Slaughterhouse is just that, but it's been converted into a music studio.


----------



## Teleplucker (Feb 5, 2006)

While I am, in fact, tenative, at most things, I will tenTatively be there unless something like kid's baseball playoffs get in the way. I'm guessing nobody gives a poop about hearing my '68 non-verb Princeton rawk the house .

I will volunteer to pick up Robert's Voxer, if'n he will lend it out. I was absolutely floored by how cool those amps sound when I heard one a few years ago in the States. I think it was partially due to the GVCG '52 Tele I was using and partially due to the Germino 2x12 with Heritage Greenbacks, but most, I'd imagine was simply because that's a real cool little amp.

Can't wait to hear the 65, Concorde, and the Kanewreck.


----------



## Robert Bogdan (May 25, 2006)

What?!?!?!

None of you pussies own an SUV?????

What are you all - lavender pantied, tree hugging, vaguely homosexual, Euro ****?

This is Alberta boys. Man up.






















(just kidding folks - but you knew that)

And Jay, you're welcome to the Voxer.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Anyone from Edmonton going? I'd love to attend and can bring my 1967 Traynor Guitar Mate. Not as exotic, but its a tone machine.

TG


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> Anyone from Edmonton going? I'd love to attend and can bring my 1967 Traynor Guitar Mate. Not as exotic, but its a tone machine.
> 
> TG


keto replied he was tentative, give him a PM. Maybe jroberts as well.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Robert Bogdan said:


> What?!?!?!
> 
> None of you pussies own an SUV?????
> 
> ...


I decided on a gas guzzling V8 car instead. I hope that's alright.


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

Funny.... all them there Albertans, and not a single pickup truck.


----------



## droptop88 (Aug 25, 2006)

*amps!*

I'm in! I'll bring my Club Royale 2x12 combo, as well as my scripty T-35TB head and one of the scripty cabs I bought from Sneaky. Should be fun! Our band http://www.ground-disturbance.com is playing on the Sat. nite at "On the Rocks" in Canyon Meadows, so if any of you want to hear these TopHats in a live situation, come on down! Should be fun!

Peter


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Excellent!

Still looking for a hillbilly with a truck or SUV to bring a 4x12.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

jroberts said:


> Slight chance I could make it, but likely wouldn't be able to bring an amp. The car would be loaded full-bore with two kids, one wife, and a bunch of camping gear.


No problem, we are reaching the max on amps anyway. Too many amps and we run out of time never mind all the tired ears.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have added a blurb for you on the main site.

www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Just got a call from Slaughterhouse. They want *$15 a head.*

If we think thats too much let me know and I'll cancel the space and event.

Jeff


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

I'd pay the $15, cheap enterainment, but it would probably hurt the turnout.

What about a bar in town, or somebody's house, possibly mine.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

evenon said:


> I'd pay the $15, cheap enterainment, but it would probably hurt the turnout.
> 
> What about a bar in town, or somebody's house, possibly mine.


I agree $15 is cheap for 4 hrs of entertainment. I like the bar idea! Drool


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

Karouzos Pizza & Steakhouse - 2620 - 4th St nw have the bar plus a room in the basement. There is a regular Sunday jam in the bar, the basement has been used a few times for special events by The Musicians Lounge guys. There is a bar in the basement as well. I don't know who to speak to there.

DB’S Bar & Grill - 3106 - 4th St. n.w might be another place. They just put a new stage in there. They bring bands in once and a while, and the owners are music fans. Also big Nascar fans, so if there is a race that afternoon it might be a problem. Owners name are Doris and Gord


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

evenon said:


> Karouzos Pizza & Steakhouse - 2620 - 4th St nw have the bar plus a room in the basement. There is a regular Sunday jam in the bar, the basement has been used a few times for special events by The Musicians Lounge guys. There is a bar in the basement as well. I don't know who to speak to there.
> 
> DB’S Bar & Grill - 3106 - 4th St. n.w might be another place. They just put a new stage in there. They bring bands in once and a while, and the owners are music fans. Also big Nascar fans, so if there is a race that afternoon it might be a problem. Owners name are Doris and Gord


The only issue I see is noise level. Crank up the 50+ watt heads and the patrons in for an afternoon cocktail might start getting upset.


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

Kind of why I mentioned these two places, they are not entirely new to LOUD bands. Our band has played at both. They are also pretty thin on patrons on Sunday. 

The basement of Karouzos would be ideal, it's not generally open to the public and is fairly well insulated from the upstairs.


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

Manny at Sound Sessions is a good guy. Probably would let us do it there. It's a rehersal studio, only problem they don't have a room as big as the Slaughter House.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I like the bar idea! Drool


Slaughterhouse is kind of pricey, but I'm sure I would spend more than $15 if I'm in a bar for 4 hours. 

I think that Manny guy works at my company. Maybe he'll give me an "employee discount". :smile:

-Pete


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> Slaughterhouse is kind of pricey, but I'm sure I would spend more than $15 if I'm in a bar for 4 hours.
> 
> I think that Manny guy works at my company. Maybe he'll give me an "employee discount". :smile:
> 
> -Pete


Cab ride alone is $30. :smile:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

*Change of venue:*

Karouzos Pizza & Steakhouse - 2620 - 4th St. N.W. 
Downstairs in the Red Room.

Same date and start time, anytime after 11:00 AM.

*Good news, the venue is free. FREEEEEEEEEE!*


Thanks for the suggestions Jeff, it's appreciated.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> *Change of venue:*
> 
> Karouzos Pizza & Steakhouse - 2620 - 4th St. N.W.
> Downstairs in the Red Room.
> ...



Mmmmmmmmmmmmm Pizza...


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmmm Pizza...


 
Don't forget this.

http://members.shaw.ca/jeffflowerday/Clips/clip.wav


----------



## 55 Jr (May 3, 2006)

I guess I was sleeping and missed this thread.

I missed last years ampfest....work was a zoo. This time I should be able to make it.


I will be coming from Edmonton (Sherwood Park actually).

I drive a pickup!










A car pool with another Edmonton member is possible.

I get lost driving in Calgary! Thank goodness for Google maps...but that might not even help.

Amps to bring:





























Best regards,

Brian


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Evenon mentioned the blues jam!

I'll repeat it:

It start upstairs at 7:00pm. Grab a quick bite and go upstairs and rip it up a bit.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

55 Jr said:


> I guess I was sleeping and missed this thread.
> 
> I missed last years ampfest....work was a zoo. This time I should be able to make it.
> 
> ...


Hey Brian,

I may be interested in car pooling with you as long as you don't drive like a maniac! :smile: 

Let me know,
TG


----------



## Robert Bogdan (May 25, 2006)

Damn, that's like 4 blocks from my house.

I could army crawl home from there.


----------



## 55 Jr (May 3, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> Hey Brian,
> 
> I may be interested in car pooling with you as long as you don't drive like a maniac! :smile:
> 
> ...


Hey TG.

I'm quite civil as far as driving habits.

Got satellite radio in the Tacoma. 

I'm sure we could work something out.

I'll send you a pm after I check the family calendar.

If I try to commit to an amp fest and the wife has other plans....that could be trouble.

Best regards,

Brian


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

55 Jr said:


> Hey TG.
> 
> I'm quite civil as far as driving habits.
> 
> ...


Sounds good. Let me know.

TG (Steve)


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Still need a 4x12 or a higher wattage 2x12 to run things through.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Still need a 4x12 or a higher wattage 2x12 to run things through.


If droptop comes maybe he can bring my old scripty Top Hat 2x12 with G12H80's. 

I may have a Komet Klone to bring along too.


----------



## 55 Jr (May 3, 2006)

Jury is still out...but if I can make it I will bring my Soldano 2x12.

Best regards,

Brian


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> If droptop comes maybe he can bring my old scripty Top Hat 2x12 with G12H80's.
> 
> I may have a Komet Klone to bring along too.


I PMed him to confirm.


----------



## droptop88 (Aug 25, 2006)

*Scripty cabs*

Jeff - got the pm - yes, I'm coming for sure - no problem using the Scripty 2x12 cab as a test bed. The g12h80's have about 15 hours on them now, between Sneaky and myself, so this will help break them in the best possible way!:food-smiley-004:

Just a thought..... I do have another unloaded Scripty 2x12 cab - would really enjoy trying a blue/g12h30 combo in it. Anyone have a pair of those speakers? Could arrange to load it up before the fest; bring it and try it!

Peter


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Ok so we have the cab for testing excellent!

*Everyone needs to note the venue change if you haven't already!*

PS) The Fuchs Train 45 survived the flood, if it hasn't sold by next Saturday, I'll be bringing it. We are going to have a real Trainwreck shoot out with the Komets and clones etc...


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Ok so we have the cab for testing excellent!
> 
> *Everyone needs to note the venue change if you haven't already!*
> 
> PS) The Fuchs Train 45 survived the flood, if it hasn't sold by next Saturday, I'll be bringing it. We are going to have a real Trainwreck shoot out with the Komets and clones etc...


Jeff:

Is the venue still Karouzos? This is gonna be fun... my playing will probably be the biggest "trainwreck" there. 

The stealth ME163 is on it's way too. :rockon2:

Should I bring an Airbrake? I'd still like to see a 4x12 there too, and offer mine if anyone can come pick it up. I might be able to squeeze my Bogner 2x12 into my car, but it would be pretty tight. I'll take some measurements and see.

-Pete


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> Jeff:
> 
> Is the venue still Karouzos?


Yes. Just wanted to say it a couple more times more just in case someone missed that post.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey Jeff
I definitely be there. 
I'm so glad the time has changed to 11am. As I sais before my flight is at 5pm So I think I'll be good till at least 3-3:30.
Wish I could bring some of my stuff but......
I'm actually out there for a Juno award scout (the show is April 6th 2008). So I'll be visiting set companies, sound and viual companies and of course the venue (Saddledome). We always like to see a show in the place where we will be doing the awards. The producer asked if I wanted to see Gwen Stefani or Roger Waters........like me think for a moment.....
So we are seeing Roger Waters and their set up on Thursday. Should be very cool. I hear it's a great show.
Then a little amp strangling on Sunday, very nice. 

cheers
Pete


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

faracaster said:


> Hey Jeff
> I definitely be there.
> I'm so glad the time has changed to 11am. As I sais before my flight is at 5pm So I think I'll be good till at least 3-3:30.
> Wish I could bring some of my stuff but......
> ...


Gwen or Roger, Gwen or Roger. I can see that must have been an extremely difficult decision.

Karouzos doesn't open till 11:00am so we'll be ready to go shortly after. I guess it really depends on when a cab shows up.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Gwen or Roger, Gwen or Roger. I can see that must have been an extremely difficult decision.
> 
> Karouzos doesn't open till 11:00am so we'll be ready to go shortly after. I guess it really depends on when a cab shows up.


I'd rather 'see' Gwen, but you have to listen as well so I'd have gone with Roger too.

I really wish I could make it to the Fest but I'm spoken for that day. Is someone doing audio or video that may perhaps be downloadable after the event? I'd gladly burn up some bandwidth on that.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Robboman said:


> I'd rather 'see' Gwen, but you have to listen as well so I'd have gone with Roger too.
> 
> I really wish I could make it to the Fest but I'm spoken for that day. Is someone doing audio or video that may perhaps be downloadable after the event? I'd gladly burn up some bandwidth on that.


I'll take some pictures. I don't want to put in the time to do the audio properly though, seperate MP3s, same micing, etc etc. I could throw on the Zoom for the duration but nobody wants to wade through a 4 hour mp3 file for the amp they want to hear. At least I don't think you do...


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

*Maybe a cab*

*IF* I can make it, which won't be known until Saturday, I can drag along the Marshall 1960AHW (4x12) I bought last week :rockon2:

I'd rather not drive down the morning of and home the night of, so I'm tryna work that out.


----------



## Robert Bogdan (May 25, 2006)

*Jeff to the RED phone!!!!!!!*

Jeff, call me at work 206-9405 or email me here or at my work email.

You have a conflicting booking at Karousos this Sunday.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Robert Bogdan said:


> Jeff, call me at work 206-9405 or email me here or at my work email.
> 
> You have a conflicting booking at Karousos this Sunday.


 
That would explain why the room is free!


*With that the event if officially cancelled!!* I don't have time to come up with another space.


----------



## Robert Bogdan (May 25, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> That would explain why the room is free!
> 
> 
> *With that the event if officially cancelled!!* I don't have time to come up with another space.


The person I talked to said they were charged $200 for the room this Sunday.

I was kinda surprised that it was free.

The upside is that I will probably be able to make it to the rescheduled one.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Robert Bogdan said:


> The person I talked to said they were charged $200 for the room this Sunday.
> 
> I was kinda surprised that it was free.
> 
> The upside is that I will probably be able to make it to the rescheduled one.


He was hoping we were going to drink alot stay for some grub and or go to the blues jam later that night.

It sure would be nice that they actually write things down or if two people take bookings that maybe they friggen talk to each other. I hope Pete get's back to this thread while he's in Calgary.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> He was hoping we were going to drink alot stay for some grub and or go to the blues jam later that night.
> 
> It sure would be nice that they actually write things down or if two people take bookings that maybe they friggen talk to each other. I hope Pete get's back to this thread while he's in Calgary.




Just saw this :frown::frown::frown::frown:
What a drag.
P. S. Jeff thanks so much for the offer to bring one of your guitars. They all sound like great ones. Any one of them would have done for me.
Pete


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

faracaster said:


> Just saw this :frown:
> What a drag.
> P. S. Jeff thanks so much for the offer to bring one of your guitars. They all sound like great ones. Any one of them would have done for me.
> Pete


Yep, it's a drag. Karousos called yesterday with a bunch of excuses. They figured we were the same event.


----------



## Adicted to Tubes (Mar 5, 2006)

Any chance of another one soon?:smile:



www.claramps.com


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Adicted to Tubes said:


> Any chance of another one soon?:smile:
> 
> 
> 
> www.claramps.com


Feel free to organize one. I have a bitter taste in my mouth, nor the time with work and Summer coming and all.


----------



## Swampdonkeyamps (Jan 22, 2008)

*2008 Calgary Ampfest ?*

I'm really interested in hearing from all of you regarding a 2008 Calgary Ampfest of some kind. If there's enough interest, I'll sponsor or part sponsor the event. I guess my preference would be a show and shine type thing with everyone bringing their amps and guitars to make us all envious followed by a showdown where various amps are plugged in and played through. Maybe there's enough boutique builders, like myself, to sponsor the whole deal. So how 'bout it? Amp builders.... guitar builders.... effects builders....?? Who's out there that wants in?

Check us out at: www.swampdonkeyamps.com


----------



## Adicted to Tubes (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm in.The biggest problem is the location and the timing.
It can't be out of town 'cause a lot of guys won't show.Then it's the venue.We need to be able to crank the amps up.There needs to be a format so it's not just John Heals playing.Don't get me wrong,I really dig his playing,its just some amps are not about how much distortion they get.
Chris,call me and we can talk about it.Anyone else is welcome to call with ideas as well. 
Keith at 697-1057

www.claramps.com

[email protected]


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Adicted to Tubes said:


> I'm in.The biggest problem is the location and the timing.
> It can't be out of town 'cause a lot of guys won't show.Then it's the venue.We need to be able to crank the amps up.There needs to be a format so it's not just John Heals playing.Don't get me wrong,I really dig his playing,its just some amps are not about how much distortion they get.
> Chris,call me and we can talk about it.Anyone else is welcome to call with ideas as well.
> Keith at 697-1057
> ...


I'd be willing to try again. I've got a couple new (and old) amps to try out, and another incoming. Probably best to rent out a room at Slaughterhouse or whatever. Get everyone to pitch in - before the event. I have been guilty of being a no show at a couple of these things myself and felt guilty about it afterwards. If you can get enough people interested and financially committed it might work out. At least if there are a few no shows nobody gets stuck with a big bill.

Pete


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

It could be fun.
Although it might be tricky for me to lug my amp there.
I have to watch how much weight I carry around for a couple of medical reasons. (Unless I just brought my TBM-10.) But it would still be fun to check it out.


----------



## Swampdonkeyamps (Jan 22, 2008)

*2008 Calgary Ampfest*

Venue: I kinda favour renting a community hall in a central location in Calgary. I'll be doing just that in a few weeks to demo my amps and have a few locations in mind. I'll see how that goes and post back on it.

A hotel conference room would never allow the "noise" we require.

Bars.... I'm not real enthusiastic...

Demo format: I'd prefer non competitive demonstrations of tone and distortion character... maybe a clinic type model??? Jamming is too disorganized to use as a demo but I imagine that is where it will lead to after the demos.... ideas anyone? I look at amp tone as being something that's really up to the artist. Everyone who plugs in seeks something different, even among those who are trying to achieve tone equal to a particular popular artist, era or song. For my own amps, I think I'd like to have a couple of different guitarists wring their own tone from the amp with their fave guitar.

Timing: This is the tough one to nail... I imagine that a Sunday afternoon would be the best time, but I admit I don't really know what most people would prefer. I suppose it's as true for this thing as anything; if it's important to the individual, then they show up. We all make decisions on how to spend our time based on what it means to us and our actions present the truth better than our words.

Hey Keith! I'll call you after the weekend once I've had a chance to run this past my posse and think on the format to gel my ideas....Thanks!


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Count me in, especially if we manage to round up a bunch of nice boutiques and vintage classics to benchmark against. 

I'd like to pitch a potential location: Park 96, a community association in Parkland, SE Calgary. http://www.park96.com/gpage3.html

It's a big, gated, semi-private park that is very musician-friendly. I'm a Parkland resident so I could talk to them if there's any interest here. They have a building that could work but they also have a big permanent covered concert stage, so weather-permitting this could be an OUTDOOR amp-fest! They also have an additional, smaller stage in a different section of the park. 

It's not exactly central Calgary... but very conveinent.. for me! :banana:. Pretty close to Keith's place too. 

BTW, I can bring a Peters head and a 4x12 cab.


----------

